# My fursona...



## Magikian (Jul 29, 2008)

I have posted one a little while ago, but looking back at it, I didn't really like him... I decided to change a few things about him, but not what he looks like.

*Name:* Magikian (Real name is Burakku Senkofuma (Black Immortal))
*Species:* Fox.
*Temperament: *He is generally easy going, always getting off his face and doing stupid things. But piss him off, and he acts on instinct alone, going into a blind rage.
*Religion:* He worships a dark god named Damarka, and uses his contracts (see below) as sacrifices.

*
Appearance:* Brown fur, long white hair with dread-like bangs, Black baggy long-sleeve t-shirt and jeans, sheathed katana at his waist and black shoes with red laces.

(He is based in the Bleach universe. For those who don't know Bleach, it's a wicked manga/anime and you should look it up.)
*
History:* He was a shinigami, and he used to have really poor control over his reiatsu for nearly 250 years. For that time he trained his katana skills so he could keep up a good fight with those who had already gained their shikai (initial release). When he had finally gained his shikai, his reiatsu control went up many times, rivalling most captains, and in his shikai form, having perfect control over his reiatsu.

 He challenged the previous captain of Squad 11 to a duel to the death for his position and won.

 He quickly made a bad reputation for himself, being a more blood-thirsty fighter than Zaraki and drinking more than Rangiku and Izuru put together.
*
Fighting style:* Since he trained consistently for 250 years, his katana style is almost perfect, only starting to get rusty on account of gaining Shikai and Bankai.

 When in shikai, his blade forms into spiked gauntlets and boots. He also consumes quite a bit of alcohol, for in life his fighting style was the Drunken Fist. He can also form reiatsu around his hands and feet to make the impact stronger.

 In his bankai form, he absorbs his blade into his skin and is able to make it come out wherever and in whatever form he wants. He can also keep in his bankai form for as long as he feels the need to.

*Likes: *Metal, Video Games, playing the bass guitar and fighting for the sake of it.
*Dislikes:*  Anyone weak.


Goal: To find another with skill to give him a good fight.
Profession:  Ex-Shinigami (Death God), now he is a bar owner and hitman on the side.
Personal quote: "You're all way too weak!"
Theme song: "Detach From The Outcome" by Scar Symmetry and "Storm The Gates Of Hell" by Demon Hunter.
Birthdate: 19/02/A fucking long time ago.
Star sign: Aquarius... It doesn't really matter, does it?

Favourite food: Any kind of well cooked meat and almost anything sweet. 
Favourite drink: Vodka, Rum and energy drinks.
Favourite location: Rainy, cold urban setting.
Favourite weather: Cold and rainy.
Favourite color: Black, white and red.
Favourite music: Metal.
Favourite bands: Scar Symmetry, Trivium, KoRn and Raintime.

Least liked food: Almost all fish.
Least liked drink: Beer.
Least liked location: The shinigami world.
Least liked weather: Anything hot.
Least liked music: Rap, Techno, RnB and Country.
Least liked bands: Almost everything mainstream.

Favorite person: Zaraki, for he was the only one who has nearly killed him in a fight.
Least liked person: Weak people.
Friends: Glennjam and the regulars at his bar.
Relations: Not trusting enough.
Enemies: The weak and most of the shinigami world.
Significant other: Read below.
Orientation: Asexual (Isn't attracted to any gender.)


I HAVE CHANGED THAT BIT... If you don't know what I am talking about, i made a... stupid mistake (look down)

EDIT2: YOU ARE ALL LYING HEATHENS! Asexual is right..


----------



## Black Mage No.521 (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I have posted one a little while ago, but looking back at it, I didn't really like him... I decided to change a few things about him, but not what he looks like.
> 
> *Name:* Magikian (Real name is Burakku Senkofuma (Black Immortal))
> *Species:* Fox (But he isn't a slut, like the stereotype seems to make them out to be)
> ...


 
Hun...Asexual...is when you reproduce withought needing a male or female...

Otherwise VERY good.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 1, 2008)

Black Mage No.521 said:


> Hun...Asexual...is when you reproduce withought needing a male or female...
> 
> Otherwise VERY good.



THEN WHAT IS THE ONE I WANTED, SMARTASS?

have you even heard of Bleach?


----------



## Black Mage No.521 (Aug 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> THEN WHAT IS THE ONE I WANTED, SMARTASS?
> 
> have you even heard of Bleach?


 

Heard of it yes...taken interest in watching it? No.. X-x

I dont watch tv much anymore...
Go make babies <3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

Black Mage No.521 said:


> Heard of it yes...taken interest in watching it? No.. X-x
> 
> I dont watch tv much anymore...
> Go make babies <3



Don't make me kick your ass...

Besides, the T.V version of Bleach probably sucks anyway.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Why do people like Bleach? I mean, it's great, yeah, but It's like any other manga fodder I've ever read. Everyone bleeds through the mouth (don't ask me why). Hit it foot? Bleed through mouth. Hit in stomach? Bleed through mouth. Arm cut off? Bleed through mouth, then re-grow it in some way. 

And yes, TV does suck. 
Asexual reproduction is the way things like slugs or ameoba reproduce, but we know what you mean.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Why do people like Bleach? I mean, it's great, yeah, but It's like any other manga fodder I've ever read. Everyone bleeds through the mouth (don't ask me why). Hit it foot? Bleed through mouth. Hit in stomach? Bleed through mouth. Arm cut off? Bleed through mouth, then re-grow it in some way.




I only read Bleach because I was at a part of my life where I had nothing else to do... I really only read it for the wicked fights...

Though Hellsing is great, and doesn't have all the normal bullshit... But the anime doesn't follow the manga, and the manga has a much better storyline.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

-_-


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

Lol, okay guys back on topic, this is about Magikian and not "Why the bleach manga sucks"


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Magikian said:


> *Temperament: *He is generally easy going, always getting off his face and doing stupid things. But piss him off, and he acts on instinct alone, going into a blind rage.
> 
> *Likes: *Metal, Video Games, playing the bass guitar and fighting for the sake of it.



Damn man from this much alone he kicks ass, he's the kind of guy I'd buy a beer for but then he'd probably kill me for not getting him a vodka and redbull. Are you sure he's not Irish? He'd fit in anyplace I know.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Damn man from this much alone he kicks ass, he's the kind of guy I'd buy a beer for but then he'd probably kill me for not getting him a vodka and redbull. Are you sure he's not Irish? He'd fit in anyplace I know.



My friend, I'm sure he would fit in Ireland x3 *laughs*


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

Bleach doesn't suck. And redbull is bad for you.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> My friend, I'm sure he would fit in Ireland x3 *laughs*



Come to Ireland, fight for a day then drink for a lifetime.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Come to Ireland, fight for a day then drink for a lifetime.



If i went to Ireland, I'd have to visit Cork City and meet this guy named Slanik


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Damn man from this much alone he kicks ass, he's the kind of guy I'd buy a beer for but then he'd probably kill me for not getting him a vodka and redbull. Are you sure he's not Irish? He'd fit in anyplace I know.



HAHAH!

I'm like.. half-Irish xD

Me mother's side is from Ireland... 

So I guess you could consider my 'sona to be part Irish.

And you wouldn't be buying a beer FOR him, you'd be buying it OFF him... He owns the bar, after all. xD

He also wouldn't kill you, just leave you horribly mangled and left for dead.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 2, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> If i went to Ireland, I'd have to visit Cork City and meet this guy named Slanik



Slanik? Sounds like he's from Cork anyway (don't ask me how...) He another fur?


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Slanik? Sounds like he's from Cork anyway (don't ask me how...) He another fur?



Na, this guy who hosts an internet radio show on wcradio.com x3


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Na, this guy who hosts an internet radio show on wcradio.com x3



And before you were trying to steer this thread the right way...

Hypocrite... xD


----------



## FeralPup (Aug 3, 2008)

*sneaks in and sniffs around* vodka? <.<


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 3, 2008)

No, that's bleach.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 3, 2008)

I like your fursona, you put a lot of thought in to him. But I think it's more important if you like him and are comfortable using him.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Pup said:


> *sneaks in and sniffs around* vodka? <.<



YES! Have a drink!



secretfur said:


> I like your fursona, you put a lot of thought in to him. But I think it's more important if you like him and are comfortable using him.



Uhh.. thanks? When I write, I try to base my characters on a certain part of  myself, this one, obviously, an the part that loves to fight.

I will be designing some other ones that are based on the more "intellectual" side that I don't show and whatever else I feel like basing them off..


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

*Sneaks in, grabs a bottle of vodka and takes off*
Anyways, awesome, detailed fursona. Finally one that I don't have many questions to ask to myself


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> *Sneaks in, grabs a bottle of vodka and takes off*
> Anyways, awesome, detailed fursona. Finally one that I don't have many questions to ask to myself



Yeah, thanks.

The only thing I need to write up is when he was still alive.. and human. And what happened when he had just arrived on Earth.

As you can tell, I don't like to be undetailed (is that even a word?)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 3, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, thanks.
> 
> The only thing I need to write up is when he was still alive.. and human. And what happened when he had just arrived on Earth.
> 
> As you can tell, I don't like to be undetailed (is that even a word?)


Yeah...
And undetailed is a word in my book!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> Yeah...
> And undetailed is a word in my book!



Awesome!

That makes two of us..


----------



## Sedit (Aug 4, 2008)

Greetings and salutations!  Welcome aboard bro!

A fellow metal fan, and a bass player too...sweet!  Bonus points for liking Scar Symmetry


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Greetings and salutations!  Welcome aboard bro!
> 
> A fellow metal fan, and a bass player too...sweet!  Bonus points for liking Scar Symmetry



You are officially one of the best people ever! No-one I know likes Scar Symmetry (However awesome they may be), and you seem to respect the damn bassist. Every band I've been in, I have left because the guitarist is an ass (or the singer sucked, but that's a different story).

What is your favourite song by them?
Mine is either "Detach From The Outcome" or "2012 - Demise Of The 5th Sun"...

Also.. you have the fuckin' sweetest guitar ever... (Saw it in the mugshot thread)

Warlocks own so damn hard.


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Warlocks own so damn hard.




Yes

EDIT: Damn, i thought you meant the class on WoW x3 not guitars =P


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Yes
> 
> EDIT: Damn, i thought you meant the class on WoW x3 not guitars =P




Both are good..


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 4, 2008)

Asexual reproduction is ameobas and stuff, but when it's human its the way magikan described it. I didn't even know i existed until i read the satanists bible (don't ask)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Asexual reproduction is ameobas and stuff, but when it's human its the way magikan described it. I didn't even know i existed until i read the satanists bible (don't ask)



I FUCKING KNEW I WAS RIGHT!

Thank you.


----------



## FeralPup (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> YES! Have a drink!





YAY
*grabs vodka and drinks it in a corner*
You rule!
so hard!
WOOOT!
*starts a random mosh pit + death circle*


----------



## Sedit (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You are officially one of the best people ever! No-one I know likes Scar Symmetry (However awesome they may be), and you seem to respect the damn bassist. Every band I've been in, I have left because the guitarist is an ass (or the singer sucked, but that's a different story).
> 
> What is your favourite song by them?
> Mine is either "Detach From The Outcome" or "2012 - Demise Of The 5th Sun"...
> ...



I been a Scar Symmetry fan for years.  Admitadly I like there last album, Pitch Black Progress, better than the new one (better brutal to melody ratio on that one...at least IMO), but Holographic Universe is growing on me more...I really dig Artificial Sun Projection, Fear Catalyst, and The Missing Coordinates alot.  I play them regularly on my radio show too.  Hard to pick a fave song though, but usually the first one to come to mind for me when i think of them is Calculating The Apocalypse.  I've been listening to alot of them and Opeth lately...both are rubbing off on me in my more recent songwriting too

As for bass playing...yes...I'm a bass player as well as guitar (and keyboards, and drums and vocals), but guitar and bass are my main instruments, and I've done equal time in bands as both a rhythm guitarist (occasional lead too), and bass player.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Sedit said:


> I been a Scar Symmetry fan for years.  Admitadly I like there last album, Pitch Black Progress, better than the new one (better brutal to melody ratio on that one...at least IMO), but Holographic Universe is growing on me more...I really dig Artificial Sun Projection, Fear Catalyst, and The Missing Coordinates alot.  I play them regularly on my radio show too.  Hard to pick a fave song though, but usually the first one to come to mind for me when i think of them is Calculating The Apocalypse.  I've been listening to alot of them and Opeth lately...both are rubbing off on me in my more recent songwriting too
> 
> As for bass playing...yes...I'm a bass player as well as guitar (and keyboards, and drums and vocals), but guitar and bass are my main instruments, and I've done equal time in bands as both a rhythm guitarist (occasional lead too), and bass player.




You have a radio station? Awesome! 

As for Scar Symmetry, my favourite album is Symmetric In Design. I haven't listened to much Holographic Universe though... 

As for the bass, I mainly improvise... Thus I don't know how to play many songs..


----------



## Sedit (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> You have a radio station? Awesome!
> 
> As for Scar Symmetry, my favourite album is Symmetric In Design. I haven't listened to much Holographic Universe though...
> 
> As for the bass, I mainly improvise... Thus I don't know how to play many songs..



Yep....me and a friend do an uncensored metal show every saturday night!
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=345560045

I improvise all the time m'self.  I VERY rarely learn others tunes anymore...did for bit when starting out.  Nowadays I challange myself sometimes by interpreting video game themes to guitar (in fact I may release a hidden track on one of my CD's that'll be a Megaman medley) but mostly, I just pick up and play whatever comes out. I don't even have set practice regimen (I never had the personal discipline in life to do anything that way....I make everything up as I go)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Sedit said:


> Yep....me and a friend do an uncensored metal show every saturday night!
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=345560045
> 
> I improvise all the time m'self.  I VERY rarely learn others tunes anymore...did for bit when starting out.  Nowadays I challange myself sometimes by interpreting video game themes to guitar (in fact I may release a hidden track on one of my CD's that'll be a Megaman medley) but mostly, I just pick up and play whatever comes out. I don't even have set practice regimen (I never had the personal discipline in life to do anything that way....I make everything up as I go)



Awesome.. I wish there was something awesome like that somewhere near where I lived.

I have almost always made shit up as I go. How the hell did all the good guitarists come up with all those awesome riffs when they had nothin' to copy.

That is now my main argument against anyone from now on.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I FUCKING KNEW I WAS RIGHT!
> 
> Thank you.




Your welcome! Anything else you need, don't hesitate to ask someone else, cos I won't know. XD


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Jonnaius said:


> Your welcome! Anything else you need, don't hesitate to ask someone else, cos I won't know. XD



xD


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian, where from the land down under do you come from?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

Cryptic said:


> Magikian, where from the land down under do you come from?



Melbourne, you?


----------



## Sedit (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Awesome.. I wish there was something awesome like that somewhere near where I lived.
> 
> I have almost always made shit up as I go. How the hell did all the good guitarists come up with all those awesome riffs when they had nothin' to copy.
> 
> That is now my main argument against anyone from now on.



Ahhh, good point!

I always say, practice to where your skills can create whats in your head...or as close a possible, anyway.

My old music teacher once told me something back in the 9th grade... "Once the music leaves your head, it's already been compromised"

It took me a couple of years til I learned what that statement truly meant!


BTW...you can stream my mradio show anywhere in the world....in fact, I've had a couple of listeneres from Australia, already


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Magikian said:


> YES! Have a drink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You as good a fighter as your fursona? I haven't had a decent fight in ages and I'd go a LONG way for the craic.

Do you fight for fun or anything?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 6, 2008)

secretfur said:


> You as good a fighter as your fursona? I haven't had a decent fight in ages and I'd go a LONG way for the craic.
> 
> Do you fight for fun or anything?



Not as good, but I am damn good.. Haven't had a good fight in ages. Kinda making me rusty though..

Yeah, and a few times for money. I was vicious when it was for money, although I refused to use weapons, no matter the prize.. Honour before money any day.

I only really spar with my friends and shit, nowadays. It's more fun than doing it for money, trust me.


----------



## SCW (Sep 23, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I have posted one a little while ago, but looking back at it, I didn't really like him... I decided to change a few things about him, but not what he looks like.
> 
> *Name:* Magikian (Real name is Burakku Senkofuma (Black Immortal))
> *Species:* Fox.
> ...


 
very intresting


----------

